# What the !! My Asian Forest Scorpion has babies!



## Infamous (Feb 26, 2016)

Ok so about 4 months ago we got an Asian Forest scorpion from a pet shop, they said she was probably female.... 

Well they were right because she now has loads of babies on her back!

Any advice please? I have never had baby scorpions before so am somewhat clueless :mf_dribble:


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

Do nothing but keep the humidity up. When the scorplings darken but are still on the female back you could try to offer her food via tweezers but do not leave a live insect in the tank.
When ALL the scorplings leave the females back and stay off it is time to remove them and feed up the female


----------



## Infamous (Feb 26, 2016)

PeterUK said:


> Do nothing but keep the humidity up. When the scorplings darken but are still on the female back you could try to offer her food via tweezers but do not leave a live insect in the tank.
> When ALL the scorplings leave the females back and stay off it is time to remove them and feed up the female


Thank you, I have now found a couple of sources on the internet that have said basically the same. They are all white at the moment, any idea on time scale for them turning brown and leaving her back?


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Infamous said:


> Thank you, I have now found a couple of sources on the internet that have said basically the same. They are all white at the moment, any idea on time scale for them turning brown and leaving her back?


I couldn't help but I'm glad Peter did. All the best with the little rascals.


----------



## Infamous (Feb 26, 2016)

Looks like they should come off the mums back within a couple off weeks, will have to keep a closer eye on her


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

Infamous said:


> Looks like they should come off the mums back within a couple off weeks, will have to keep a closer eye on her


There is no rush to remove them. A week or two after they have left should be OK. Ive left emperor scorplings in with the mother for up to a month with no mishaps


----------

